
Show HN: For all cities over 100k, calculated the farthest and closest cities - googleme
http://cityextremes.com/
======
googleme
How I built this: I pulled the population data from the UN statistics report
on cities over 100k and then batch geocoded all of the cities (there was also
a fair bit of data cleansing required). I then used a macro in excel to
calculate the distance between every city pair (using Vincenty's formula) and
uploaded the results to a database. Happy to share more if anyone is curious.

------
qubex
This is quite fun actually. I live in Milan (Italy) and my cousin lives in
Aukland (NZ). These cities are listed as being the furthest from each other at
more than 18,000 km.

Incidentally as a kid I was quite obsessed with the idea of visiting the
antipode of my home's exact geographic location, but sadly, when I finally got
around to calculating it, I discovered it lay in a nondescript expanse of
ocean.

------
mapster
Whats the tech stack may I ask? I like the simple design and interactions.
easy to noodle around and learn.

~~~
googleme
Just some simple PHP / MySQL

~~~
mapster
ok. was wondering if you used open source data tools etc.

~~~
googleme
I took the list of 4 thousand odd cities from the UN statistics report of
cities over 100k and then ran it through the batch geocoding site:
[http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/](http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/)
... apart from that just old fashioned excel to calculate

------
jim_d
This was definitely fun to try.

